# My stuff (mainly MAC) + pics



## misslilith (May 20, 2006)

I started to buy some pigment samples on Ebay about 3 or 4 months ago. I loved them so much that I just had to buy more stuff from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So here is what I have collected until now:


----------



## misslilith (May 20, 2006)

*My Lip Stuff:*

*Lipglass in*

C-Thru
Womanly
Fine China
Underage
Prrr
Glamoursun
Lust
*
Lippies in *

Mist (Strange Box, I hope this is an original MAC product???)
Lovedust
Petal Lure
High Tea (not pictured)
Apres Sol
Terra
Underground ( I dont like this one)

*Lacquer*

in Rainbeau

*Lipglass Tasti in*

Haute Chocolate
BAN-MAN-GO

*Eyeshadows in*

Sushi Flower
In livin Pink
Expensive Pink
Glamma Ray
Creme de violet
Woodwinked
Brule
Bisque
Beaded
Velour
Brun
Antiqued Bronze
Honey Lust
Surreal
Tilt
Nylon
Goldmine 

Laze Eyes Palette (not pictured)

and some I don`t know the names of


*Full Size Pigments:*

Dark Soul
Gold
Copper
Bronze
Marigold (not pictured)
Provence
Golden Olive
Fuchsia
Frost 
Fairylite
Vanilla


Adorn 
Goldmousse

Frost Warming

*edited by Holstrom4, all sales/swap references must be posted within the Clearance Bin once you have access.


----------



## Dawn (May 20, 2006)

Very nice collection so far!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 20, 2006)

love the lipglass collection u have.  Oh and yes Nice collection u have there


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## misslilith (May 21, 2006)

I know it`s so tiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but it grows constantly.

I just received my bare canvas paint, which seems to be a must have as nearly everyone uses it. It really makes my eyes look brighter.

These are some products from other brands.
I love UD, NARS and Lola, which are hard to get were I live.






These are my Davinci Brushes (well not all of them):
don`t know if that brand is sold in the US as well. The quality is really good!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

gorgeous...lovely collection


----------

